# My new WC GTP



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

it looks really sic, and definitly needs some serious care in the next couple of weeks.. hopefully we will see how it all works out... here are some pics..

any help with a gtp would be great. especially on caring for new wc animals.. who are going to be troubled feeders


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry mate I am against WC...there are so many CB...that I find no reason to buy WC!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

JorgeRemigio said:


> sorry mate I am against WC...there are so many CB...that I find no reason to buy WC!


I totally agree with you. I would never buy a WC animal. The only reason why I did this time, is the guy who oringinally had it, is a jerk and wasnt taking care of it.
Either I took it, or it would end up dead. I would consider the snake as a rescue. It ate 1 meal so far though, so were looking good.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

good luck on the recovery man. already eating though is a great sign.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is a site that has alot of info on GTPs by Greg Maxwell. Best of Luck!


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

the snake looks dehydrated, mist it alot and soak it some, i would get a misting system the snake may not drink from a bowl.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a lot of rescues, so I know how your mind was working. Mine include two turtles, a bearded dragon, a snake (arguable), and a dog. Haha. So most of my animals.

Is the snake eating f/t or live at this point?

I also edited your original post with regards to your pictures. I inserted them into the message and put each one on a separate line to avoid side-scrolling on the webpage.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Malice said:


> sorry mate I am against WC...there are so many CB...that I find no reason to buy WC!


I totally agree with you. I would never buy a WC animal. The only reason why I did this time, is the guy who oringinally had it, is a jerk and wasnt taking care of it.
Either I took it, or it would end up dead. I would consider the snake as a rescue. It ate 1 meal so far though, so were looking good.
[/quote]

Malice,
Looks like a biak to me.
You will need to watch the meal size until that animal has clean fecals meaning it is parasite free, hydrated, and acclimated to feeding or rodents.
You can set up a 4qt or 6qt tub for some every other night soakings.
Soak the animal for about an hour each time; make sure to keep the tub warm say around 82 to 84.
You should just put about a 1/4" of water in the bottom of the tub and set the animal and perch into the water.
Keep the animal's cage and set up completely clean and simple until it has cleared a vet check and is hydrated and feeding normally.
Again watch the meal size these animals are very prone to prolaps's and kidney damage if they are extremely dehydrated.
Best of luck and if I can be of assistance!
[email protected]

Greg

btw ther is a ton of great info on Greg Maxwells site just keep in mind there is a lot of things to do with a WC not needed with CBB animals


----------

